# Tony Fisher's Replica Rubik's Cube Prototype



## Tony Fisher (May 14, 2014)

My replica of the puzzle that started it all.

[youtubehd]rAq4b_ZkASs[/youtubehd]


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 14, 2014)

Good job. That is pretty cool.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## tomzeng (May 15, 2014)

That seems very cool. You should post a pic of the insides.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 15, 2014)

Sweetness


----------



## Ulbert (May 15, 2014)

Wow! I have to say that I'm very impressed. They look almost identical! At first before I read the text under the picture I couldn't deciide which one is which. Great job Tony, keep it up!


----------



## GuRoux (May 15, 2014)

looks almost exactly the same!


----------



## stoic (May 15, 2014)

Way cool. What a great idea, and so well executed.


----------



## BillyRain (May 16, 2014)

You even placed the U center sticker at the same offset <3


----------

